# iPhone 11 chez les opérateurs sans abonnement ?



## Alexmy490 (20 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Petite question en ce jour de sortie des nouveaux iPhone 11, ayant raté la préco, j’aimerais savoir s’il est possible d’acheter directement en boutique genre Bouygues ou Orange ou SFR un iPhone 11 noir 64go (j’ai vu la dispo en stock sur le site dans les boutiques Bouygues aux environs de chez moi, pour Orange et SFR je ne sais pas comment connaître les stocks magasins sur leurs sites...) sans aucun abonnement, juste le téléphone ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci bon WE.


----------



## Michael003 (21 Septembre 2019)

Peut être que je me trompe, mais pour acheter chez un opérateur, il faut être client, après tu choisis si tu achètes avec abonnement(renouvellement ou nouveau contrat) ou sans abonnement mais en étant déjà client. Enfin je pense, quelqu'un d'autre connait peut être le sujet ?


----------



## Wizepat (21 Septembre 2019)

Salut,

Sans engagement, tu ne profiteras d’aucune réduction. Je ne vois donc pas l’intérêt de l’acheter chez un opérateur. 

Je pense qu’il est préférable de l’acheter sur le site d’Apple ou en AS et d’attendre quelques jours supplémentaires, sauf urgence exceptionnelle...


----------

